# Tastenkürzel für Farbwähler



## Iceripper (11. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ne Frage zu den Shortcuts.
Man kann ja alle Werkzeuge aus der Werkzeugleiste per Tastenkürzel wählen.
z.B. M = Auswahlwerkzeug.

Ich finde nur kein Tastenkürzel für den Farbwähler.
Also x = Invertieren & d = s/w

Aber ich möchte den Farbwähler, also das Fenster wo ich einen CMYK-Wert eintragen kann oder die Spektralansicht.

Habe es nicht per Makro aufnehmen können oder es in den Options einstellen können.

Freu mich auf eure Antwort,

Greetz Ice


----------



## ink (12. August 2008)

Eigentlich sollte es gehen.
Unter Bearbeiten -> Tastaturbefehle und im Dropdown Menü "Tastaturbefehle für" -> Palettenmenüs wählen.
Dort müsste die Möglichkeit bestehen (unter Farbe).

mfg


----------



## Iceripper (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich dir für die Antwort danken.
Aber über den von dir beschriebenen Lösungsweg habe ich es schon versucht.
Unter Palettenmenüs --> Farbe finde ich unter anderem folgende Funktionen:

- CMYK-Farbregler
- CMYK-Spektrum usw.

Ich habe den Befehlen auch ein Tastaturbefehl zugewiesen.
(z.B. Apfel+Umschalt+CTRL+C)

Wenn ich dann in PS dieses Shortcut nutze, passiert leider nichts erkennbares.
Ich möchte aber das dass Fenster (siehe Anhang) erscheint.

Hat niemand einen Lösung?
Vielleicht kann mal jemand versuchen die genannten Funktionen mit einem Shortcut zu belegen und schauen ob bei ihm ein Farbwähler erscheint.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Ice


----------

